# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  سامسونج تعيد إطلاق التحديث الأخير لسلسلة هواتف Galaxy S10 Series

## mohamed73

تعمل التحديثات عادة على إصلاح الأخطاء والمشاكل، ولكن في بعض الأحيان  تسوء الأمور، تمامًا كما حدث مع التحديث الأخير الذي قامت شركة سامسونج  بإصداره لسلسلة هواتف Galaxy S10 Series نظرًا لأنه تسبب في بعض المشاكل  المتعلقة بالإستقرار للكثير من المستخدمين مما دفع شركة سامسونج في نهاية  المطاف لإيقافه. ومع ذلك، يبدو أنه يجري الآن إعادة إصدار هذا التحديث،  ونأمل أن يعمل على إصلاح جميع الأخطاء. يتم حاليًا إعادة إطلاق التحديث في سويسرا حيث بدأ التحديث الأصلي  أيضًا. إذا لم تظهر أي مشاكل في التحديث الجديد، فينبغي أن يشق طريقه إلى  مناطق أخرى بعد فترة وجيزة. يعتبر هذا التحديث مهمًا لأنه يعمل على تحسين  وضع Night Mode ويسمح أيضًا بإستخدام العدسة المقربة في وضع Live Focus. عمومًا، كما أشرنا من قبل، ففي حالة إذا إتضح أن هذا الإصدار الجديد من  التحديث خالٍ من المشاكل، فمن المفترض أن يشق طريقه لملاك هواتف Galaxy S10  في المزيد من المناطق حول العالم في قادم الأيام والأسابيع. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

